# calculate earnings for spouse visa



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Hi all, i am new to this site and sorry if i am in a wrong place. I've read some posts on similar issues but i had this specific problem where i am confused as to how.
Long story short, i am going to sponsor my wife who is in Nepal in a spouse visa to the UK. My last 6 months earnings are not same (because i do overtime hours, sometime more hours and viceversa). I am just confused as to how it is calculated.
for example, my lowest income before tax for a month is £1505 and some other month is £1600 and so on.
Please if someone would answer this and relieve me, i would really appreciate it.
Any advice is much appreciated too.
Thanks
Darsh


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Add up your earnings for the last 6 months, divide by 6 and multiply by 12. If that equals £18,600 or more then you are earning enough to apply.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

*thanks*

Thanks for your quick reply i really appreciate this.
Just curious tho, does it apply for even if my earnings fluctuate every month? i am only asking this because i just seen this message in some post that if the earnings fluctuate each month then they calculate it by taking the lowest payslip income and multiplying this by 12 to get the annual income.
Please correct me if i am wrong and hope i am wrong otherwise i am short on my income yet after all that.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I believe you fall into section 5.3 of the financial rules outlined in FM 1.7. Please read through to see if this fits your situation.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...3/Financial_Requirement_Guidance_20140324.pdf


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

*Great*

Thanks a lot for that. And yes it fits my situation. Hoping for the best.
You are great and I love this site. Wish me luck because we'll be needing them now. Hey thanks again mate.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

I checked into the category B and found out if i was to go by it i will have to meet 2 criteria they are
first part: last 6 months payslip add up divide by 6 x 12 should meet 18,600
second part: last 12 months payslip add up should meet 18,600
so my question is if i meet first part but for second part my payslips add up and i will be short of £300. Does that mean they will straight away refuse it or will they consider that?
shall i apply anyways and leave it to them? Because i have heard of some who were £100 short on their income and they were granted the visa.
I need advice as of what to do now. Also if i go forward with this then will it be best for me to sort of write a letter where i give some reasons as of a month was less paid because of reasonable circumstances.
Any advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't count on it. They aren't supposed to make any concession on financial requirement.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Hi again, Me and my solicitor have been gathering documents to send to my wife in Nepal for applying now. So far we gathered;

1) Attested copies of current Passport
2) Electronic Ticket Record of when i went to Nepal to get married
3) Sponsorship Declaration
4) Marriage certificate
5) Relationship Verification Certificate
6) Wedding Photographs
7) Message logs of Viber & Screenshots of Skype+Viber
8) Phone cards (Calling cards used to communicate on absence of internet on either side)
9) Money Transfer Slips (Original)
10) Employment Letter
11) Employment Contract paper
12) Wage slips (Last 6 months)
13) Bank Statements (Last 6 months including Savings account)
14) Property Inspection Report
15) Tenancy Agreement
16) Letter from Landlord (stating that the landlord is aware of her coming to join me to stay)
17) Water Bill

And from my wife she has gathered;

1) TB test report/certificate
2) English Language test Certificate
3) All her passports
4) Passport size photos

These documents are going with the application signed by my wife in Nepal.

Now that i am just checking my last prep before i send it to her, i just wanted to see if there was anything more that i could add on the application to make it stronger. For example, what if she writes a covering letter where she can explain on how our relationship is and future plans, how she can support me and viceversa and stuffs, just a general convincing letter.

All the advice will be greatly appreciated again. Many Thanks for until now and will keep updating on our application status.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are using a solicitor you should be directing all questions to him or her.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

*Result*

Hi this is update to my wife spouse visa application. Our application had been put on hold and it states;

If we based your income on the minimum payslip in last 6 months (minimum gross amount x 12) then your earnings are £18069.24.

A decision on your application has therefore been put on hold until the Courts have decided the outcome of the Secretary of State's appeal in a legal challenge to the income threshold requirement. More information about this hold on decisions is set out on the Home Office's immigration website.
Your application will be reviewed and a decision taken on it once the outcome of the legal challenge is known. This may not be for several months at least. 
In the meantime, if you submit any further information or document(s) this must be submitted by 10/07/2014 and it must relate directly to the reasons given above as to why you do not meet the income threshold requirement. It must also relate only to your circumstances, and/or those of your sponsor, as they were at the date of your application, or in the relevant period(s) prior to that date. If, on the basis of this further information or document(s) and otherwise, your application meets all the requirements of the Immigration Rules, a decision will be taken on your application and it will be granted. 

Since our application I have been looking for a part time job and some if them looks promising. And having calculated the required amount needed to satisfy the income threshold, I am thinking £15 per week will be more then enough.


Now my question is can I add my part time job documents to satisfy the income threshold in this application?
If yes, what are the docs needed to be submitted. Also what are my options? 
Please if anyone can help me answer this question, it will be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No. You can't add information that didn't 't exist at the time if your application. 

You can reapply once you meet the financial requirement.


----------



## mooty (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello Darshu, 

Sorry to hear that your application has been put on hold. I feel that I am in a same position as you. My wife has applied in Pakistan last week. I work for royal mail and get paid weekly. I have provided 26 weeks pay slips. I have earned more than 12k in past 6 months due to variation in my wages. I am using Category A non Salaried employee. I have also obtained a letter from employer that I am a non salaried employee. But reading your story made me worried. Could you specifically mention what evidence have u provided in the finance section? so I could relate things. thanks


----------



## helpmeplz (Sep 23, 2013)

Mooty I would have thought Darshu is on a salaried wage. Meaning in that instance, they will always take the lowest payslip and multiply it by 12 to find the annual salary.

If non-salaried, they add 6 months payslips up, divide by 6 to work out the average for each month, and then multiply by 12. If that equates to £18,600.00 then it should be fine. 

Even on a non-salaried wage you have a set of contract hours this could be 40 hours aweek for example. Then with this there is the hourly pay you are on. This in turn then gives you a basic pay package based on those two factors. Any overtime is a addition and is counted into the financial requirement. As far as I'm aware they do not take the lowest payslip with non-salaried.

I may be wrong but Joppa/Nyclon can correct me.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Hi I am also working on a hourly wage and my wage fluctuates massively because I work in a university and during the non-term time the place gets quieter and no overtimes. But they still took my lowest payslip and multiplied by 12 where it showed that I was about £600 short overall which is only about £12 per week and still they decided to put on hold.
Moorty I provided my payslips, p60, bank statement, PAYE form for the finance section, if that is what you wanted to know.
If anyone has been in same situation or would like to suggest me do sth then I would really appreciate the advice. Because waiting is really killing me. Thanks


----------



## mooty (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for your inputs. I am just worried. I work as a postman for Royal Mail. Human Resources within Royal Mail have confirmed that I am a non salary employee. They even mention on the 'employer letter' that I am non-salary employee. But my letter also states that I am a full-time and permanent employee. My typical weekly payslips have following headings (permanent fixture)

Basic Pay: £394.76
Delivery Supplement: £22.94
Gross Pay: £417.70

I don't know whether I have applied under appropriate category (A). My wages vary due to overtime and other supplements. But basic pay and delivery supplement remain same. My main worry are the two weeks in April when I was on unpaid special leave. Only earned £900 in the month april. ECO could use the month of april as a base or may be I am just paranoid for no reason.


----------



## mooty (Apr 12, 2014)

Darshu, 
did you apply under Category A non-salaried? have u provided a letter from HR stating that you are non-salaried employee? What is PAYE?


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

I think I did mistake by sending the p60 but at the same time I think it was good too. I don't know I an no expert. I was poorly in some of the months fr a day or two hence my payslip got lower because we aren't paid any sickness pay. Now I should have explained that in the letter, I forgot to mention it and just applied. I hope you succeed I ur application Mooty.
Can someone tell me if I have any options at this stage please.
I would also like to know if I tell them or write them my reason for low wage in that month, will they consider?
Thanks again guys.


----------



## mooty (Apr 12, 2014)

darshu, 
did you provide last 6 salary slips and 6 months bank statements in addition to p60? 
if you are salaried employee then they benchmark the lowest month's wage. But if you are non-salaried employee then they average it out of the 6 months.


----------



## helpmeplz (Sep 23, 2013)

Darshu that is strange. If you are non-salaried then was this mentioned by your employer? If the p60 reflected earnings which didn't show what you are relying upon, did you attach a note to the p60 mentioning this? I think they were incorrect to turn you down as non-salaried pay is calculated totally differently to how salaried pay is.

Maybe one of the moderators can explain this much better then I can.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

My employer letter just mentions that I work for the company and the amount I get paid on hourly basis and that I do lots of overtime as part of the contract. It doesn't mention that I am non salaried.
Did I miss something here? How would it be different if the letter mentioned I was non salaried? I can't find anything different in the form for salaried or non salaried. Can someone help me with this please? I have been given time till 10 of July to provide any further details or docs directly relating to my finance. Can I still tell them that I applied on non salaried? Because when I applied I did mention the calculations and it is like the ones that they use for non salaried and so it calculated over £18600. It was all explained on writing how I calculated it but did to mention the non salaried thing.
Please help. Thanks.


----------



## helpmeplz (Sep 23, 2013)

Darshu if your employment contract stated that you are hourly paid then the ECO must have failed to acknowledge this. How did you show your working out? Did you add all your payslips up and divide by the months you submitted to get the average then multiply by 12? Did you mention anywhere else that you are non-salaried such as the document which you showed your workings/introduction letter?

It would be worth a shot to get another letter by your employer mentioning you are non-salaried.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

I was in a non salaried job when I sponsored my husband. I wanted to make it explicit to ensure there were no delays. I created a breakdown of payments over 26 weeks showing gross/net and date paid. At the bottom I even did the calculation for them!

I suggest you do something similar and email it over with a cover letter addressing their oversight. If the employment letter states hourly pay and amount earned so far then that's clear, if not get a revised copy.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for reply organisedchaos, I am thinking of doing something similar. I was wondering how to get to them via email. Can we reply on the same email they emailed us for the application decision, do u think they will accept that? Or shall I present on a hard copy? Because if the email works than it's cheaper for me and convenient or if not then I gotta spend another £90 to send the docs and it is time consuming as they don't work weekends.
I get paid on a monthly basis and my hourly wage is £7.65, I do anything around 48+ hours a week. The reason for 2 of my payslips to be slightly lower than £1550 was I was off sick and so didn't get paid for off sick.
The reason my p60 shows a bit less than £18600 is I travelled to nepal to get married and I wasn't paid that month anything extra.
These were the reasons for all.
So how do you suggest me to write them? Suggestions would be much appreciated and thanks again.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Reply to that email with the info and ask them to let you know if they need a hard copy.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Yea thanks. Just emailed them in the same email explaining all the confusion and misunderstanding. Also included my non salaried employment status and calculation of it. Now I did all I could think was necessary to detail it all and it's actually a kinda long email too. So hoping fr best and finger crossed. Will keep updating. Wish me luck guys. Thanks again.


----------



## mooty (Apr 12, 2014)

darshu said:


> Yea thanks. Just emailed them in the same email explaining all the confusion and misunderstanding. Also included my non salaried employment status and calculation of it. Now I did all I could think was necessary to detail it all and it's actually a kinda long email too. So hoping fr best and finger crossed. Will keep updating. Wish me luck guys. Thanks again.


All the Best.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

So what is ur application mooty?? Did u guys get results? And thanks fr ur wishes


----------



## mooty (Apr 12, 2014)

darshu said:


> So what is ur application mooty?? Did u guys get results? And thanks fr ur wishes


I only lodged my application last week. It's going to be some time before I get any response from them. i have applied under Category A non Salaried employee. Provided 6 months wage slips and bank statements. I have posted the whole contents of my application the other day on this forum.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Hi again we sent this email as a response to the email we got about the application decision.


Dear sirs,
I am happy to have received my application result but sad that it has been decided to be put on hold. 

This email is the response to the decision being made and will only contain reasons which are directly related to the application financial requirement.

I would also like to inform that we can provide all this information in a hard copy including a letter from my husband's employer stating the non-salaried employment.

My application GWF number: GWFxxxxx

I would firstly like to inform that my husband is on a non-salaried employment therefore he gets paid hourly and don't get paid for off sick. So if you calculate as a non salaried individual than the minimum income threshold should be met. I will also include calculations for the reference at the end of this email.
We have also provided the p60 which shows £18142.83 for the past year. The reason for the p60 to show less income is because my husband travelled to Nepal, where I am, to get married before the application. And for that month he didn't get paid any extras. Also just to mention he was off sick on some months too.
The reason for extra months payslips is that due to certain circumstances the application had to be delayed, the new month started, and we thought to include the extra payslips just in case.
But let's just focus on the latest 6 months payslips.
I have taken in reference all the information from gov.uk website.
As I have provided, payslips starting from December 2013 till May 2014 we have;
Dec 2013= £1542.12
Jan 2014= £1580.36
Feb 2014= £1697.03
March 2014= £1505.77
April 2014= £1632.01
May 2014= £1517.25
Total earnings for past 6 months= £9474.54
Calculation;
(Total gross income from employment held throughout the 6 month period, divided by 6) multiplied by 12 = Income from non-salaried employment that can be counted towards the financial requirement. 
I.e. (£9474.54/6)x12= £18949.08
Therefore meeting the minimum income threshold of £18,600.

I would like to request my application be reviewed again using these information and reconsider the decision. Hence approving and granting the visa.

Yours faithfully
xxxxxxxxx(my wife name)

Reference: 
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...cial_Requirement_Guidance_20140324.pdf#page17
Para 5.1.4

That is the email and i am waiting for their reply now. I just wanted to have peace of mind and make sure this email had sufficient infos to convince them.
Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

mooty said:


> I only lodged my application last week. It's going to be some time before I get any response from them. i have applied under Category A non Salaried employee. Provided 6 months wage slips and bank statements. I have posted the whole contents of my application the other day on this forum.


all the best fr ur application too mate


----------



## Rubel2014 (Jun 27, 2014)

I believe you may have to withdrawal your application and re-apply unless you can show that you had a part-time job paying you wadges at the date of the application.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Really rubel??? That iS bad. Anyone else thinks of that? Cuz it is starting to worry me now. If that email doesn't work then I don't know what to do. Any help please, I will appreciate it.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

If you have calculated your non salaried employment correctly you don't need to add additional income.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

darshu said:


> Dear sirs,
> I am happy to have received my application result but sad that it has been decided to be put on hold.
> 
> This email is the response to the decision being made and will only contain reasons which are directly related to the application financial requirement.
> ...


I hope this will do the job.
Could any Mods give any advice or anything on this pls. Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Seems OK. Did you staple a note to your P60 why it doesn't represent your complete financial picture as submitted with your application? If you didn't, that may be the reason for being put on hold. Sometimes they just look at P60 and if it doesn't show meeting minimum income requirement, application is turned down (put on hold) without looking at your calculations.

What is the exact wording of their rejection letter? You may have given it but can you repost it?


----------



## MrsMacE (Nov 23, 2013)

Joppa, my husband's application was also placed on hold, even though I stapled a note to my P60 the ECO still didn't look at my calculations. My husband emailed them explaining their error and we await their response.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Seems OK. Did you staple a note to your P60 why it doesn't represent your complete financial picture as submitted with your application? If you didn't, that may be the reason for being put on hold. Sometimes they just look at P60 and if it doesn't show meeting minimum income requirement, application is turned down (put on hold) without looking at your calculations.
> 
> What is the exact wording of their rejection letter? You may have given it but can you repost it?


this is the letter we got.

Dear Sir,
Your spouse's application for entry clearance under paragraph EC-P.1.1 of Appendix FM to the Immigration Rules has been considered. Your spouse's application falls to be refused solely because you do not meet the income threshold requirement under Appendix FM.

You have stated you earn £18956.74
The P60 you have provided indicate you earned £18142.83 in the last financial year.

If we based your income on the minimum payslip in last 6 months (minimum gross amount x 12) then your earnings are £18069.24.

A decision on your application has therefore been put on hold until the Courts have decided the outcome of the Secretary of State's appeal in a legal challenge to the income threshold requirement. More information about this hold on decisions is set out on the Home Office's immigration website.
Your application will be reviewed and a decision taken on it once the outcome of the legal challenge is known. This may not be for several months at least.
In the meantime, if you submit any further information or document(s) this must be submitted by 10/07/2014 and it must relate directly to the reasons given above as to why you do not meet the income threshold requirement. It must also relate only to your circumstances, and/or those of your sponsor, as they were at the date of your application, or in the relevant period(s) prior to that date. If, on the basis of this further information or document(s) and otherwise, your application meets all the requirements of the Immigration Rules, a decision will be taken on your application and it will be granted.
Alternatively, you can withdraw your application at any time (and any document(s) submitted with it will be returned to you) and you can pay the relevant application fee and make a fresh application. You may wish to consider doing so for example if you wish to rely on a change in circumstances since the date of your application or on the fact a requirement relating to a period of time (e.g. in respect of employment or cash savings) is now met which was not met at the date of the application. If you withdraw your application, you will not be refunded the application fee.
If you wish your passport to be returned to you while your application remains on hold please contact us by email on [email protected]. Please ensure the email is titled APPENDIX FM PASSPORT REQUEST

so for this response we sent them a letter again in same email id and it is like this;

Dear sirs,
I am happy to have received my application result but sad that it has been decided to be put on hold. 

This email is the response to the decision being made and will only contain reasons which are directly related to the application financial requirement.

I would also like to inform that we can provide all this information in a hard copy including a letter from my husband's employer stating the non-salaried employment.

My application GWF number: GWFxxxxx

I would firstly like to inform that my husband is on a non-salaried employment therefore he gets paid hourly and don't get paid for off sick. So if you calculate as a non salaried individual than the minimum income threshold should be met. I will also include calculations for the reference at the end of this email.
We have also provided the p60 which shows £18142.83 for the past year. The reason for the p60 to show less income is because my husband travelled to Nepal, where I am, to get married before the application. And for that month he didn't get paid any extras. Also just to mention he was off sick on some months too.
The reason for extra months payslips is that due to certain circumstances the application had to be delayed, the new month started, and we thought to include the extra payslips just in case.
But let's just focus on the latest 6 months payslips.
I have taken in reference all the information from gov.uk website.
As I have provided, payslips starting from December 2013 till May 2014 we have;
Dec 2013= £1542.12
Jan 2014= £1580.36
Feb 2014= £1697.03
March 2014= £1505.77
April 2014= £1632.01
May 2014= £1517.25
Total earnings for past 6 months= £9474.54
Calculation;
(Total gross income from employment held throughout the 6 month period, divided by 6) multiplied by 12 = Income from non-salaried employment that can be counted towards the financial requirement. 
I.e. (£9474.54/6)x12= £18949.08
Therefore meeting the minimum income threshold of £18,600.

I would like to request my application be reviewed again using these information and reconsider the decision. Hence approving and granting the visa.

Yours faithfully
xxxxxxxxx(my wife name)

Reference: 
https://www.gov.uk/government/upload...324.pdf#page17
Para 5.1.4

we are hoping this should be okay. Please let me know if we need to add more on to this. Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I see. So they worked out your income for a salaried job, when it should have been non-salaried. This is usually because the letter of employment didn't spell this out, pointing out it's non-salaried and hourly paid. If this is the case, I suggest getting another employment letter making this clear. Re-word your letter of response and see what happens.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Joppa said:


> I see. So they worked out your income for a salaried job, when it should have been non-salaried. This is usually because the letter of employment didn't spell this out, pointing out it's non-salaried and hourly paid. If this is the case, I suggest getting another employment letter making this clear. Re-word your letter of response and see what happens.


I have asked my manager to write me another employment letter explaining all to put aside the confusion occured. Once i get the letter then i shall post it to my wife who is in nepal and she will post it to vfs. i think it needs to go to vfs, correct me if i am wrong guys. Also i am still waiting for the reply to the email i sent. I will keep updating our status. Thanks Joppa for the reply again.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Hi Joppa. Can u please help me with the employment letter? I have asked my employer to print me out a employment letter stating I am a non salaried employee, could you please sen me a link or give me an idea of how it should be written like ? It's just to make sure they write me a letter which gets the job done once n for all. I can't afford to make any mistake at this point cuz I got less time. If you can help the. That would be greatly appreciated. Or if u think the HR will do it themself then I shall leave it to them. Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This is what FM-SE says should be included in your letter of employment:

(b) A letter from the employer(s) who issued the payslips at paragraph 2(a) confirming:

(i) the person's employment and gross annual salary; 
(ii) the length of their employment;
(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and 
(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

nyclon said:


> This is what FM-SE says should be included in your letter of employment:
> 
> (b) A letter from the employer(s) who issued the payslips at paragraph 2(a) confirming:
> 
> ...


hi and thanks for the reply nylon
my employment letter does include all of that but still they calculated as a salaried employee. And i wanted to know if it was different for a non salaried employee. or is it same? shall i just ask my employer to write something like,"xxxx is paid hourly and he is a non salaried employee".
thanks again.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

That should be fine.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

does anyone know how long they take to respond to their emails? or any other way of reaching the ECO directly via phone or sth. Because i am afraid i will run out of time as they stated i got time till 10th july and i am really stressed. Clearly the visa should have been granted. Their error and we have to suffer. "So frustrated and constantly checking emails"  
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## MrsMacE (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi darshu, I am in a similar position as you with a spouse visa 'on hold'. My husband, the applicant, sent an email last Thursday and we are still waiting for a response. I totally agree with you that we should not have to suffer because of the mistake of one person. It's just devastating! What is the likelihood of the ECO reviewing our application and admitting their error? I'm really trying to remain hopeful and I pray that they do the right thing for us all.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

hi MrsMace, could you tell me on what basis was your visa put on hold?
Can anyone tell me if there is any other way to get hold of one of these entry clearance officers or someone in position to give decision?
i havent got my reply yet and just wrote in hard copy and posted to the vfs.
do i also have to apply for the appeal or sth?


----------



## MrsMacE (Nov 23, 2013)

Darshu, my husband's spouse visa was put on hold due to not meeting the financial requirement. The ECO took my income from my P60 instead of my actual payslips; my P60 only reflects my current earnings from October 2013 to March 2014. Even though I attached a note to my P60 explaining this! 

The email my husband received said that they received 6 payslips when in actual fact there were 7 enclosed as I get paid every 4 weeks. If they only took 6 of my payslips into account then that would cover just 24 weeks pay which is short of the 6 months required, so they made a serious error! I believe they calculated my earnings as salaried and not non-salaried. My employment letter gave all the information that is asked for on FM-SE but did not have the words 'non-salaried'. 

I check numerous times each day for their response, we really don't want to consider having to reapply because of their mistake!!


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Yes i told my wife to not send the p60 as it might build a confusion and i think it did. And yes i cant think of reapplying at the moment clearly because of their error.
Mine was same with the employment letter, it had everything it asked for in the gov.uk guidance page but didn't have the wordings "non-salaried", which i didnt even think of at that time and i dont think employers thought of it too lol. But when it clearly states that i get paid hourly and my income fluctuates with the amount of hours i do every month, still they got it wrong.
well i am still waiting for their reply and hope they get back to us sooner.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Does anyone know how i can get hold of the ECO British High Commission of New Delhi India?
Also i heard something about getting MP's involved in my case. Can anyone give some advice on how that works and leave some views.
All the help and advice will be very much appreciated.:help:
Thanks


----------



## MrsMacE (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi darshu, I just wanted to let you know that my husband received a reply to his email today. 

It says:

Thank you for your email. Your case will now be reviewed by the ECO in light of the information provided below.

You will be contacted again if any further information is required.

It is signed by an Entry Clearance Manager. We are now hoping and praying that they make the correct calculations. Have you had a reply yet? Did you submit further evidence?


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Hi mrs mace. Thanks for sharing that with me. I am glad that u got a reply and hope all goes well fr u. I am still waiting for mine. I am thinking they will contact me after th date they gave me ie 10 July. When u first received ur email, Did they give u a date to submit further Infos by? For me they told to submit bu 10th July so hope they contact me then. 
Yes I did submit a revised employment letter saying I am non salaried employee and a cover letter. I hope that's enlightened to convince them of it and fingers crossed.
Hey keep updating of what happens with urs and till then all the best.


----------



## MrsMacE (Nov 23, 2013)

We weren't given the opportunity to submitted further information, we were put straight to the 'on hold' pile. I am 100% confident that we meet the requirements, it's just convincing them of that. I will keep you up to date and I look forward to hearing positive news from you also.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Today is 10th July and still no response from them. Is this normal? I was given time till 10th July to supply with Infos/docs as of how I meet the requirements. And no response yet from them.


----------



## MrsMacE (Nov 23, 2013)

We just got an email from the ECO who was reviewing my husbands spouse visa application. He/she lists all of my 7 payslips with their gross pay, but for one of the payslips he/she states the NET PAY and comes up with an amount below £18600! I can't tell you how angry this makes me. How can people with such power over someones future make so many mistakes? We have replied to them to point out this further error on their part. And now we have to wait again! This is nothing short of a nightmare.


----------



## darshu (May 11, 2014)

Hi all. Thanks for your support and advices. My wife has now been granted the visa and she will soon be joining me. I cannot describe how stressful and frustrating this past year has been but I am so thankful for you guys that it has all been worthed at the end.
And I would like to tell this to whoever is on similar situation please don't give up and strive fr that success. In the end you will know it's all worthed.
Mrs Mace all the best for your application. I hope u get it too.
And I will be ending this post here.
Thanks again.


----------



## andrie (Jun 19, 2014)

Congrats Darshu. All the best in ur new life with ur wife. Am disappointed with their service of failing to follow simply procedures. I am in a similar position with you and i get paid on a non salaried system. I hope they wont repeat the same mistake when i submit


----------



## MrsMacE (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Darshu that is fantastic news! All the very best for the future. We are still waiting to hear back from them but we will definitely not give up until they do their job right.

Andrie, my advice to you would be to spell it out to them that you are non salaried. Quote it in bold letters on every piece of correspondence you submit! My guess is that if they make these mistakes on other applications they will not be placed on hold anymore but will incorrectly refused. I suppose we should count ourselves lucky that we have had the opportunity to have ours reviewed, but my husband would be with me by now if they hadn't messed up! All the best with your application.


----------

